# German Polizei meets KNPV PH1 Breeding -AKC



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

A once in a lifetime Pedigreed Malinois breeding consisting of a Working German Polizei Dog and a KNPV Ph1 Titled Female.

*Father: Onex from Mike's Place PSD1, DH1 - Relatives include Klemm vom Roten Falken, G'Bibber and Bronco Perle de Tourbière*

*Dam: Esrata van Joefarm KNPV PH1 - Line Bred on Elgos du Chemin des Plaines and G'Bibber*

These Pups will be AKC Registerable

Linebreeding - 5 generations : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/breeding.result?fadir=981490&modir=726876

* 5,4 - 4,4......................................... in Elgos du Chemin des Plaines
* 5 - 4............................................. in Naurrits NVBK 12269 Br
* 4 - 3............................................. in Nelton des Deux Pottois (Zorro)
* 5 - 5,5........................................... in Barbie LOF 12412/2084
* 5 - 5,5........................................... in Atos LOF 10995/1876
* 5 - 5,5........................................... in G'Bibber ALSH 34996
* 5 - 4............................................. in Lice van't Muizenbos

Breeding took place in early November. Puppies expected to depart for home March/April. Shipping will be from Tampa, FL.

Reserve your pup now: $500.00 USD deposit (Non-Refundable but Transferable to next breeding)
Special Pre-Pricing: Send Deposit before litter is born and Price of pup will be $1000.00 USD
Price after litter is born and evaluated: $1500.00 USD
Price does not inlcude cost of shipping or crate.

Able to provide references from handlers and trainers in the fields of Schutzhund, PSA, Ring, and Police that have evaluated or decoyed the parents.

www.extremeworkingdogs.com
[email protected]
813-832-2856


----------

